# Using a Fake Name?



## Dameon

I've never really used a fake name before. Presumably, if I don't carry anything with my real name on it, and give the cops a fake one, along with a fake birthdate, they don't have any way to dispute it, do they? So if I'm being, say, ticketed with trespass, and I give them my fake name, is it a relatively safe way to go? It seems like the only way they could prove I'm not who I say I am is to fingerprint me.


----------



## Matt Derrick

pretty much, yeah, unless you've been fingerprinted before and go to jail, then they'll know... or, if you get arrested and fingerprinted under your fake name, then get arrested later under your real name, they can make the connection there.


----------



## veggieguy12

I dunno... They're gonna expect you to know your (last) city of residence, and age.
Maybe you don't know your SS#, and you never got any state IDs (Driver's License, believeable, but no ID at all, unlikely), and maybe you don't remember the address you had because you moved a bunch and haven't had a stable residence for 3 years (like myself).

So maybe they take you in, to get prints and start some details where there are none? Maybe they think it might be worthwhile. Or maybe not. Depends on circumstances in which you're dealing with the cops, I think.

*Do let us know how it goes!*


----------



## Ravie

shit. when i was "young adventurer" (minor) i used to tell cops my name was Jennifer spathe and that i was born 2/2/89. i even gave them my real SSN. i never really got into real trouble though so they wouldnt go out of their way to proof anything. i would get pulled over for warrent checks, harassment, or so they could ask me where i was sleeping. and even when i got caught walking with a 30 pack i just talked my way out of it. i think it all depends on how much you kiss ass or get along with the cop. if they like you they normally wont question.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

About five years ago the man ran a fake SSN I gave and told me I was a woman from Lawton, OK. The law says that the SSN can only be used if your name and DOB dosen't cross-reference in NCIC. Who knows. Anywayz, they hauled me in as most states require you to possess a picture ID after 9-11. Couple of good books on 'paper hanging' out there. Good luck.


----------



## streetrat

...hmm
well my birthcirtificate and ss card got stolen
and i dont have any other id whatsoever...
soo.
well i guess i can be whoever i want

i really need to get my shit though
finding a job with no identification is damn near impossible


----------



## menu

in my last interaction with the cops in ukiah,ca my road dog always gave fake names cause he has warrants all up and down the coast but in the end it bit him in the ass. we were getting rousted for flying sign at the wal-mart and when he got to him he gave up a fake name then the cop asked for his social and instead of saying hedidnt know it he gave a fake one and like in theprevious post the SSN came back as some middle aged lady from another state then he had said. so not only did he get arrested for impersonating someone else all his warrants fell on him once he got to jail and was finger printed.


----------



## Tailz

deveranti said:


> in my last interaction with the cops in ukiah,ca my road dog always gave fake names cause he has warrants all up and down the coast but in the end it bit him in the ass. we were getting rousted for flying sign at the wal-mart and when he got to him he gave up a fake name then the cop asked for his social and instead of saying hedidnt know it he gave a fake one and like in theprevious post the SSN came back as some middle aged lady from another state then he had said. so not only did he get arrested for impersonating someone else all his warrants fell on him once he got to jail and was finger printed.



damn, thats pretty heavy. i dont give out shit unless i absolutely have to. usually if you dont act intimidated (but still show them respect) they dont harp to much, well my history has been that way. i got pulled over when i had a truck, i had blood on the backseat, bolt cutters, crowbar, kabar marines knife, and shotgun shells all over the place. they let me go, i believe because i acted like it wasnt a big deal, but i was professional with them. and this was in arkansas... redneck country.


----------



## Ravie

yeah, well i never had any outstanding warrents so id normally use the same ssn but a different name. But what do i know about how pigs run things...


----------



## dVEC

I know a lotta kids who trade name/DOB/SSN with each other.

"yeah i got warrants in cali and NC but that's it"

"aight cool well i've got shit in montana and jerz"

symbiosis.


----------



## Matt Derrick

id be down for a trade


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

Anyone down to trade with me?
I'm currently on trial facing 12 months and 10k in fines.
Trade please?

Guess not.

Anyways, I use my real first name, my mom's last name, and the same birthday. I rarely carry id anyways. The name and birthday match up because for a while it was my "legal" name, but i found my birth certificate and it showed me with my dad's last name... I technically have two identities.


----------



## maus

"i lost my ID(it was stolen?) and i dont know my ssn because im a bum"
there are no guarantees but i think this could get a person out of minor shit.
also, fingerprints arent a foolproof means of IDing you.


----------



## Dmac

many times i have found, that without an id, police will not reliece you till they feel they know for sure who you are. i have given cops my reaL name adress etc, without having my id on me, only to be held till they print me and know for sure that i am who i say i am, and that i do not hove any outstanding warrents any where. if you have never been printed before, you couold get away with it, but they couold still hold you for a long time.


----------



## maus

i think it helps to be able to kinda read the situation, the cop and how they are reacting to you and how much of a dick it seems like they are trying to be. especially if you arent actually in real trouble yet and they are just running your name cause youre hitching or w/e.


----------



## Dmac

true, if you haven't done anything, cops do pick up on your nonverbal ques. being respectful, yess sir, no sir certainly never hurts. but if anything has happened in the area be ready for them to hold, harass and make sure of your identity, especially if you are "out of towners". it only takes a few ashole cops to make you look at them all as being potential jerks. and any police have the authority to hold you,if they want, evan if you were not breaking the law, untill your identity is determined. if you think otherwise, you are in for a rude awakening. without a dought.


----------



## maus

its true that there are no guarantes in this life. i dont believe ive ever said anything to indicate otherwise.
sometimes tho there are good days, and lazy cops.


----------



## Dmac

too true, too true, thank god for lazy cops!


----------



## trailboss

Carrying a fake ID may work for a while, but as soon as somebody tries to trace it, you're busted. So, here's a fun question...how hard would it to get new legal ID (preferabaly across the country somewhere) based on having zero paperwork? 

For example, I haul my 40 year-old butt into a shelter somewhere (looking all crusty), tell 'em I've been a homebum for years, and that I have zero paperwork as a result (my parents were hippies, survivalists, some bs, etc). Tell 'em that I just need an ID/SS# so I can find a day job, etc, cause I'm tired of spanging and sleeping under a bridge. Is this do-able? Will they fingerprint me or nix the whole deal due to lack of paperwork (even with a good backing story)? I've got no record, other than possibly disappearing in the next few months. If this is remotely possible, where's the best target- "left coast," BFE midwest/downsout, etc?

It seems to me, that if a person had a "new" ID like this, you could travel fairly easily-especially if you clean up a bit and blend in with the crowd.


----------



## wokofshame

it all has to start w/ a birth certificate, some missions etc will help you get a real one if you've lost yours,, it is posssible though not 100% reliable to walk into a small town town clerk's offfice and ask for one of someone who's SS# you know, the risk is large though that the town clerk knows the person or their family, you really need to do your research beforehand very thoroughly, they usuallly will be happy with no ID however as small towns work that way, you need to show up with an exact name, dob, and SS# however, this takes work


----------



## wartomods

what ?? everyone here gets fingerprinted to be able to getthe id


----------



## trailboss

Ok, here's yet another question...how do the "undocumented" immigrants get by with no real ID's? I'm not judging, just trying to figure out how its done. Sorry to be a PITA, I'm just trying to figure out as much as I can before I go MIA. Any answers and help is honestly appreciated.


----------



## ziggyluscious

Hey all,

I'm still figuring out how to do this.

So much has changed since 9/11.

You used to be able to take a name off a gravestone,
get the dead persons SS# and hey presto you'd get i.d.
Really, you really could do this.

But now it is very difficult.
Shit you can't open a bank account with out i.d - or address.

My old man has been trying to get i.d for some time,
but it's been impossible cause 
he only has a birth certificate and was living under a bridge for many years.

I don't know..
Maybe go to the hood and hit up some shady gansta peeps who do this
kinda stuff, you'll have to pay big time though.

I also don't know if this website/ STP is secure and the best place to be talking about
this stuff....
Moderator???????


----------



## Shoestring

*I got busted by the bull in Needles, California riding in on the "BNSF" back in like 1999 or 2000 and he called the city police in on me there at the yard office. I gave them both my brother's name and a fake made up SS number and it actually came back "Negetive NCIC"! I had done it! (The reason I gave the bull the fake name was because I had been caught on BNSF property so damn many times before and the bull had already told me that if my name came up in the BNSF computer, I was going to jail)! It worked and he only took a Poloroid photo of me for the files again. (So actually now, if my brother ever rides with me and gets caught on BNSF property, he's going right to jail if they run his name through the computer)!! hahaha! Even though he's never ridden! lol!*


IBRRHOBO said:


> About five years ago the man ran a fake SSN I gave and told me I was a woman from Lawton, OK. The law says that the SSN can only be used if your name and DOB dosen't cross-reference in NCIC. Who knows. Anywayz, they hauled me in as most states require you to possess a picture ID after 9-11. Couple of good books on 'paper hanging' out there. Good luck.


----------



## Angela

trailboss said:


> Ok, here's yet another question...how do the "undocumented" immigrants get by with no real ID's? I'm not judging, just trying to figure out how its done. Sorry to be a PITA, I'm just trying to figure out as much as I can before I go MIA. Any answers and help is honestly appreciated.



I don't know the details of how this is done and if I did I sure wouldn't be putting it up on here but lots of folks buy id's. From what I've heard though they can be quite pricey and of varying quality.


----------



## trailboss

ziggyluscious said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm still figuring out how to do this.
> 
> So much has changed since 9/11.
> 
> You used to be able to take a name off a gravestone,
> get the dead persons SS# and hey presto you'd get i.d.
> Really, you really could do this.
> 
> But now it is very difficult.
> Shit you can't open a bank account with out i.d - or address.
> 
> My old man has been trying to get i.d for some time,
> but it's been impossible cause
> he only has a birth certificate and was living under a bridge for many years.
> 
> I don't know..
> Maybe go to the hood and hit up some shady gansta peeps who do this
> kinda stuff, you'll have to pay big time though.
> 
> I also don't know if this website/ STP is secure and the best place to be talking about
> this stuff....
> Moderator???????



I wasn't trying to get all the details, just a rough idea. Sorry for the confusion, I withdraw my question.


----------

